# Saturday 7/22



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Anybody riding this weekend at DSO or Extreme? 
Boats still in the shop and if i don't have it back I need something to do!


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

7/22 or 6/22 lol? I will still be offshore this weekend. I will be down to go when I get in early July


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I may roll down to DSO Saturday. The girls are going to see Pitbull. LEt me know


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*6 dang it 6*

I have been jumping a month ahead for a week now and don't know why!

Hotrod I am doing the boat show on Sunday gotta check out that 29' seahunt Gamefish and possibly pull the trigger.

How is your sled coming?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hotrod*

After viewing the "they look good in mud thread" I would cancel any plans, quit my job, leave my kids on the side of the road just about anything to go ride with Hotrod! lol

Just joking about the kids..... sort of! lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

dabossgonzo said:


> I have been jumping a month ahead for a week now and don't know why!
> 
> Hotrod I am doing the boat show on Sunday gotta check out that 29' seahunt Gamefish and possibly pull the trigger.
> 
> How is your sled coming?


****, that be a sweet tub!!!

Just got off the phone with my buddy, new 200 gal fuel tank being made, boat is about halfway rewired new. Hes shooting foam in all the dead spaces to give it the flotation of the newer boats. Its gonna be a brand new boat again. I cant wait. We have to rebuild trailer as well. Hopefully another month


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*yep*

Yep I did it....... installing electronics and it should be ready for me by Friday.

Sea hunt 29 gamefish with twin 300's


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

dabossgonzo said:


> Yep I did it....... installing electronics and it should be ready for me by Friday.
> 
> Sea hunt 29 gamefish with twin 300's


Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Holy chit! Congrats. That's a sweet ride


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks guys, I am pretty pumped up about it. 
After 30 some odd years of doing the mosquito fleet thing I finally get to get out there...... problem is I now have to do some serious upgrades to my fishing tackle.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Im ready. Let me know lol


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*you got it*

Hotrod I am taking the week of July 20 - 28 off and planning on fishing everyday so just let me know when you wanna go. 
I will probably be posting up in the crew wanted section since most of my friends can't get out of work.

I did mosquito fleet all my life so never ventured more than 50 miles out, hell I could use your help for **** sure.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Sweet ride gonzo


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I got regulars. It helps to have experienced crew. We have plans the 26th weekend, but I can prolly fish a day during that week.


----------



## waterfly (Sep 18, 2007)

Guys, I have wide open this week and the week of the July 22. I have a Seaswirl Striper with a 200 Yamaha.
I plan to go in my boat if the seas are decent; but I am also willing to share cost if going in a larger boat. Please let me know if interested.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*buddy boat*



waterfly said:


> Guys, I have wide open this week and the week of the July 22. I have a Seaswirl Striper with a 200 Yamaha.
> I plan to go in my boat if the seas are decent; but I am also willing to share cost if going in a larger boat. Please let me know if interested.


I have my boat full for each day next week unless somebody cancels but you are more than welcome to buddy boat.
I fish out of Freeport and galveston just depends on what I feel like doing.
Plan for next week is to find the shrimp boats and see whats under them.


----------

